# VIA Rail fares



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm trying to search for fares on VIA Rail's website but every time I try to book they show me "Session Timeout" and after a dozen trys over four days I still can't get in.

If anybody can tell me the regular low bucket summer fares for these trains in Coach, I would appreciate it.

Edmonton-Jasper (Canadian)

Edmonton-Kamloops (Canadian)

Jasper-Kamloops (Canadian)

Jasper-Prince George (Skeena)

Thank you.


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 25, 2014)

VIA's website is a mess, isn't it?

July 1
EDMONTON - JASPER
Train 1
Fare: $151.00
G.S.T./H.S.T.: $7.55
P.S.T.: $0.00
Total: $158.55

EDMONTON - KAMLOOPS NORTH, Tuesday Jul 1, 2014
Train :1
Class: Economy
Fare: $222.00
G.S.T./H.S.T.: $11.10
P.S.T.: $0.00
TOTAL CAD$: $233.10

JASPER - KAMLOOPS NORTH, Tuesday Jul 1, 2014
Train :1
Class: Economy
Fare: $133.00
G.S.T./H.S.T.: $6.65
P.S.T.: $0.00
TOTAL CAD$: $139.65

JASPER - PRINCE GEORGE, Wednesday Jul 2, 2014
Train :5
Class: Economy
Fare: $63.00
G.S.T./H.S.T.: $3.15
P.S.T.: $0.00
TOTAL CAD$: $66.15


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 26, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> VIA's website is a mess, isn't it?


Worked fine for me yesterday (booked the Ocean from Truro to Moncton for next weekend)

And it's still working fine this morning


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 26, 2014)

The VIA site continues to work fine for booking for me, as I just booked a trip a couple of days ago for May.

Where it is a 'mess,' IMHO are places that have outdated (Will there ever be service to Gaspe again?) or conflicting (Look at the 'diagram' of the Canadian's Chateau sleepers vs the '360 photos of the car') information.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for info, I got the site to work for me again. The fares I found were actually a bit cheaper on some routes, presumably due to Canada Day. I think the Skeena is the best deal, a nice little train and not too expensive.

How's the scenery on the Skeena?


----------

